# Rentals and Dogs in DF



## andybarnet (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi there Mexico Forum members,

I’m new here and expect to be moving to Mexico DF in the near future and have a number of issues I’d really like to get some local advice on before packing bags etc. So, any pointers on these:

1. When it comes to renting a house or apartment in and around the delegaciones of Coyoacan and Benito Juarez, do owners tend to demand references or a cash deposit, or both? Anyone have any thoughts on the pros/cons of renting house in comparison with an apartment? 

2. I’ll be moving to DF with a couple of sizeable dogs, anyone had trouble or problems with customs authorities when bringing dogs into Mexico through DF airport? Any recommendations or warnings regarding kennels in DF where dogs can be left for a few days?

Any advice hugely welcome!!

Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

1. You will probably need a _fiador_, a guarantor. See, for example, this recent thread.

2. I assume you’ve already researched the requirements for the veterinarian certificate you have to present upon entering Mexico. Note that it is not Customs that cares about your dogs entering Mexico, but the Dept. of Agriculture (_Sagarpa_) inspection office at the airport.

The other concern is the airline. (Since you mention the airport, I assume you are flying them in.) Will they fly your dogs? Can you trust them to take care of the dogs and keep them safe?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

andybarnet said:


> 1. When it comes to renting a house or apartment in and around the delegaciones of Coyoacan and Benito Juarez, do owners tend to demand references or a cash deposit, or both? Anyone have any thoughts on the pros/cons of renting house in comparison with an apartment?


Generally, rental leases in the D.F. are of a one-year duration. You should receive a written document which the landlord is expected to register with the taxing authority. However, not all register them. You will, almost certainly, need to provide a guarantor - typically referred to as a _fiador_. It's supposed to be a property owner who will co-sign your lease. Some landlords are known to rent without a fiador if the renter provides a certain amount of rent in-advance ... but don't count on finding someone who will do this. Particularly not for a foreigner. 



> 2. I’ll be moving to DF with a couple of sizeable dogs, anyone had trouble or problems with customs authorities when bringingrecommendations or warnings regarding kennels dogs into Mexico through DF airport? Any in DF where dogs can be left for a few days?


There may be instances, but in following the various online forums for Mexico for the past 15-years or so, I've never read or heard elsewhere of someone who encountered difficulties, or the quarentine, with their dogs. Finding a landlord who will rent to you and your dog (or dogs) is likely to be a challenge. I doubt you'll find hotel in the city which will allow you to stay there with a dog (speaking of Mexico City, now).


----------

